# We're back - Samplecast #51 is LIVE - with Syntronik review



## reutunes (Aug 5, 2017)

*Welcome back to the show!*

First off, a massive "thank you" to everyone who has been in touch over the last few weeks. Don't worry - I haven't died - I just took a little time off to recuperate and catch up on some other projects that have been simmering away for a while. This week's main review is IK Multimedia's "Syntronik" synth collection - plus all the usual news, freebies, bargains and updates.

You can hear the extended show on the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-51/ (podcast) - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat.
Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Atom – Audio Modern
Blue Street Brass – Indiginus
http://bit.ly/2w8XTPN (Shadow Oscillations – Radium Audio)
http://bit.ly/2tKpuI1 (Atmos+ – Beatmaker)
The Leeds Town Hall Organ – Samplephonics
Syntronik – IK Multimedia
http://bit.ly/28ONrmT (Group Buy up to 60% off – Orange Tree Samples)
66% off Chris Hein Horns Pro – VST Buzz
Up to 75% off – Soundtoys
Phosphor 2 – Audio Damage
Legacy Drums – Wavesfactory


----------



## elpedro (Aug 5, 2017)

reutunes said:


> *Welcome back to the show!*
> 
> First off, a massive "thank you" to everyone who has been in touch over the last few weeks. Don't worry - I haven't died - I just took a little time off to recuperate and catch up on some other projects that have been simmering away for a while. This week's main review is IK Multimedia's "Syntronik" synth collection - plus all the usual news, freebies, bargains and updates.
> 
> ...



Good to see you back, looks like you have been a busy boy! I enjoyed the show....


----------

